# Another SHTF Movie Review by Slippy; The Shallows



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy rented the movie The Shallows from NetFlix last night and we watched it after endulging all day in football (and me in alcoholic beverages).

The Shallows is a Survival flick about this surfer chick who is stranded on a reef just hundreds of yards from shore in remote waters and stalked by a Great White Shark. Of course the surfer chick gashes her leg and bleeds all over the place and we all know what blood does to Great White Sharks!

I found myself telling Mrs Slippy over and over again that I thought her ass was way better than the surfer chick's ass, which somehow the photographer highlighted in 99% of the scenes.

The movie was OK but I don't remember how it ended.

The Shallows (2016) - IMDb

View attachment 30642


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it ended with Roy Scheider shooting a scuba tank that was in the mouth of the shark and it blowing to pieces.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I try to read what you wrote but the picture keeps getting in the way...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

@Slippy should I rent the movie ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> @Slippy should I rent the movie ?


Did you skip right by the picture? Of course you should!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, it damn sure ain't no hippie chick ... but she sure would do!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Well, it damn sure ain't no hippie chick ... but she sure would do!


Surfer chicks are better than hippie chicks!


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

We watched the movie and I kept telling my wife that her swimsuit made her look fat (actress). That didn't help anything. Overall the movie made me go mad. A real yawner for me.

1895gunner


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Surfer chicks are better than hippie chicks!


Agreed!


----------



## Kat404 (Nov 24, 2016)

I think this movie was quite boring and I facepalmed a LOT. But the seagul was cool xD


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Surfer chicks are better than hippie chicks!


Most of the hippie chicks I met back in the 60's either had crabs or some STD and they all smelled like mackerel and Ganga.

Those I met while attending classes at the previously mentioned Clark University and in the photo club.

There were some pretty wild off campus parties I went to.

I only lived a mile for the campus, I was a local resident from birth..

I married a wannabe hippie in 69, she dressed like one, but worked and dressed like a legal secretary and liked Jimmie Hendrix.

I will not go into detail about her meeting him at a concert in Framingham one time in 67 or 68.

At least the surfer chicks get washed off more often.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

i liked it....worth the watch....but it was a chick in a scimpy wet suit and a friggin big shark...whats not to like...


----------

